#   " "

## bazhalex

2  2013  e-mail . ,        .    "",          .                      .
 :
  15 ,  16 .     ?
    : ,     ?     .
.

----------

> 2  2013  e-mail . ,        .    "",          .                      .
>  :
>   15 ,  16 .     ?
>     : ,     ?     .
> .




   ,     11  12

----------


## bazhalex

,  11

----------

> ,  11




.....   -

----------


## moryaha

,!    ,  ,   .... 15-  16-, 17-....   3-         ,     !      -             . ....       ...     ,,  ,,  11-  12- ,  10- ?

----------


## bazhalex

> ,!    ,  ,   .... 15-  16-, 17-....   3-         ,     !      -             . ....       ...     ,,  ,,  11-  12- ,  10- ?


  11  12    10.        ,     .        .   28.5.    .

       ,    ,         ,            .            .

     ?

----------


## moryaha

11- ...  -    ,   ,            -    .,  "   ,     ".  , .        .-  ,  -  ,   , .   . ""  ,  .        .    ....  .... -   (-)    .

----------

?    ?

----------


## bazhalex

> ?    ?


       .  500 , 500 ...

----------

> .  500 , 500 ...


......   ...       ,      ,     ...    ,        

        ?

----------


## bazhalex

> ......   ...       ,      ,     ...    ,        
> 
>         ?


   .    ,         .

----------

!           .       ?     .

----------

,            ?

----------

.

----------

**,     -

----------

,          .   .

----------

...  ,   ... ...

    Outlook   ? , ?

----------


## hihihi

mail. ru a Outlook

----------

...        ...          ...     ""   []

  ...

----------

:
http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/w...leted-messages

----------


## hihihi

?    .          .            ..  ..  :Frown:

----------

*hihihi*,       ...   ...        -...

----------


## hihihi

http://fsrar.ru/files/UserManualLK.pdf        19    .        .   ?   ?

----------

> 3.5   
>    л       **


.

----------


## hihihi

-      http://www.fsrar.ru/feedback.

----------


## bazhalex

> ,          .   .


      .   ,    ,    "   "  ,

----------


## hihihi

.      .

----------


## hihihi

.    -.      .                     .         000125  125      .                .       .       ,   ?   (     )  100     .

----------


## hihihi

> -      http://www.fsrar.ru/feedback.


,    .         .   .

----------

> .    ,         .


   ?        3 . , .   ,  .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?        3 . , .   ,  .  ?


         ,    ,
      ,       ,  
         .
       ,          ,, ,  .    ,   , ,      ,   .       .

        -  .15.13
**    -  .19.7
         .
   3- .   10 .,        ,      . .4.5.
   ,   10-        .

  :
     .    18.07.2011 N 218- .20.3.        :                      ;

----------


## bazhalex

> ,    ,
>       ,       ,  
>          .
>        ,          ,, ,  .    ,   , ,      ,   .       .
> 
>         -  .15.13
> **    -  .19.7
>          .
>    3- .   10 .,        ,      . .4.5.
> ...


  ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .


      .   :



>

----------


## 010882

"  "  30.000 .3 .2013 .     .       ,    ?       ,  ,.  -     ,  .,   ,    . ...

----------


## deklarant_

> "  "  30.000 .3 .2013 .     .       ,    ?       ,  ,.  -     ,  .,   ,    . ...


      ?
      email    ?
            ?



> "  "  30.000


P.s.
     :
 03.01.2014   .15.13. ,     (50-100 ..  .)    ,     ,      .

----------


## 010882

.     ,   .    ,       .        ,  ,      ?       ,    .

----------


## 010882

,     .  ,   , .    ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,   .    ,       .        ,  ,      ?       ,    .


     email  ,             .                  . ..               .
            ?

----------


## 010882

,           ,           ,      .      (        ).  ,    ,    ,  .   ,             .     ,     . - , ,     30        30.000.       .    ...

----------

